# .25 trigger job



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I took a chance and did the .25 trigger job today. http://www.alpharubicon.com/mrpoyz/glock/
This is the first time I've had my G23 broke down completely. I printed out the pages on the web site and had no problems. Well... maybe one. I put the gun back together and looked down and saw an extra piece sitting there. What the...? I don't think it would have shot well without part of the trigger assembly. So I took it apart twice and put it back together twice. It went well though. It was easy to do.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You are braver than I am... I guess I would want someone there who knew what they were doing before I tried it the 1st time...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> You are braver than I am... I guess I would want someone there who knew what they were doing before I tried it the 1st time...


No balls, no blue chips..................:smt082


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> You are braver than I am... I guess I would want someone there who knew what they were doing before I tried it the 1st time...


Well... I'm not into that threesome stuff. I don't need anyone laughing at me.:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Well... I'm not into that threesome stuff. I don't need anyone laughing at me.:mrgreen:


Remember, it's only kinky the first time. :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 By the way, how does one pronounce..."tnoisow"? :?: :smt102


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Thanks for the link. The Glock is one of the easiest guns to detail strip I've ever seen.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Remember, it's only kinky the first time. :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 By the way, how does one pronounce..."tnoisow"? :?: :smt102


However you want. I say, t no e saw.:mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey Charlie. Does your mom know you’re on this web site? I just read your profile. You do pretty good for a four year old. :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Tnoisaw looks like you done a fine job. Thanks for the link. I don't have a Glock but I still like to read about taking guns down the right way. Did you have the lighter trigger? Good show...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Hey Charlie. Does your mom know you're on this web site? I just read your profile. You do pretty good for a four year old. :mrgreen:


Shhhh........she doesn't know. :smt110 Been takin' correspondence courses. :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Hey Tnoisaw looks like you done a fine job. Thanks for the link. I don't have a Glock but I still like to read about taking guns down the right way. Did you have the lighter trigger? Good show...


It's not a lighter trigger but a smoother one. I've only been able to dry fire it so can not really tell a difference yet. I did this also to learn more about my gun. I'm the kind of guy who's inquisitive about those kind of things.

I was the kid who would find a bare electrical cord and plug it into the wall and then touch the frayed end. *ZAP! Hello 120 volts!* Or separate the clock from the radio and see if they both still work... it did. Or lick the end of a 9 volt battery. I talked my ex into this when we were married. Boy was she pissed!:smt076


----------

